# *NEW* Fenix PD32 ??



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Saw on these two websites, that they are talking about upcoming PD32 as a replacement for the PD31. Does anybody know more about the PD32?

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&sl=th&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thaicpf.com%2Fwebboard%2Findex.php%3FPHPSESSID%3Dd8cdd97717a7c8115c6c30887a514020%26topic%3D2863.msg30490%3Btopicseen%23msg30490

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=3442&language=en


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 9, 2011)

There is very little talking about it that I could see. A couple 'mentioned' it as they were discussing other lights, but no meat. Could be interesting.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought the PD32 was the light Fenix Outfitters was announcing in one of there surprise "soon to be released" threads over at the Marketplace but it turned out to be the E15. I really want to see this light I was disappointed with the PD31 ringy beam and output so I'm still stuck on the PD30 XP-G.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 11, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I thought the PD32 was the light Fenix Outfitters was announcing in one of there surprise "soon to be released" threads over at the Marketplace but it turned out to be the E15. I really want to see this light I was disappointed with the PD31 ringy beam and output so I'm still stuck on the PD30 XP-G.



My PD31 does not have a ringy beam pattern


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 11, 2011)

CyberCT said:


> My PD31 does not have a ringy beam pattern



Does it have a smooth reflector? Mine does and it has the rings of Saturn.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to have a PD31, good but not great. didn't like the mode spacing, med and hi were practically the same

Fenix, pls update PD32 with:

1) better spacing! 
2) lower low, the 2L in the PD31 was a step in the right direction but it was still too bright in certain circumstances
3) XM-L. well it's gonna kill the PD31's decent throw but 500 lumens will make up for it


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 11, 2011)

1. I don't mind the spacing, I just don't use high mode, med is enough for everything and if I need more light - I still have turbo.
2. I think it actually has more than 2 lumens (about 5 or so) but it's a good compromise. I don't know what people see in super low modes (0,1lm or so), they're completely useless!
3. It's going to be up to 400 otf lumens (and no throw so it will look dimmer than it is), not close to 500...



jhc37013 said:


> I really want to see this light I was disappointed with the PD31 ringy beam and output so I'm still stuck on the PD30 XP-G.


 My PD31 has rings visible only on a white wall, completely unnoticeable in real use. And yes, it has smooth reflector.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 12, 2011)

night light dude, for hotel rooms and such, i really like zebralight's 0.2 lumens


----------



## mrlysle (Jul 12, 2011)

A PD32 would be a buy for me. I have the PD31 and I too was a little disappointed with the extremely ringy beam. But a piece of DC fix diffusion film has made my PD31 one of my favorite lights. I love 18650's for the super runtimes they can give you, and the physical size of the lights that use them. And I too, like the really low modes, and agree with overclocker, in that the low could even be lower. But all in all, I find the PD31 to be a great light, and would most likely JUMP on a PD32!


----------



## someguy4747 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would also like to see a PD32 with the mentioned improvements. I do like my PD31 but my biggest gripe is not listed and that is the mode jumping. I actually had one head replaced by Fenix. It would jump a mode after about 10 seconds of use. The new head is much better about mode jumping but if I walk around using it for about 10 minutes it will jump to medium. So I would really like to see that get fixed. It didn't do it when it was new but as I used it and dropped it it got worse and worse.


----------



## mrlysle (Jul 12, 2011)

someguy4747 said:


> I would also like to see a PD32 with the mentioned improvements. I do like my PD31 but my biggest gripe is not listed and that is the mode jumping. I actually had one head replaced by Fenix. It would jump a mode after about 10 seconds of use. The new head is much better about mode jumping but if I walk around using it for about 10 minutes it will jump to medium. So I would really like to see that get fixed. It didn't do it when it was new but as I used it and dropped it it got worse and worse.



Just a thought. Have you tried fooling with the switch retaining ring in the tailcap? My PD31 has taken to odd behavior before, and I found the problem was in the tailcap, instead of the head. Maybe it would help. Like I said, just thinkin' out loud.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 12, 2011)

someguy4747 said:


> I would also like to see a PD32 with the mentioned improvements. I do like my PD31 but my biggest gripe is not listed and that is the mode jumping. I actually had one head replaced by Fenix. It would jump a mode after about 10 seconds of use. The new head is much better about mode jumping but if I walk around using it for about 10 minutes it will jump to medium. So I would really like to see that get fixed.  It didn't do it when it was new but as I used it and dropped it it got worse and worse.


 
that's caused by head threads losing contact momentarily. are you using short flat tops? i have found that using longer 18650s would provide more spring tension to provide better thread contact between head and tube


----------



## ginaz (Jul 13, 2011)

in addition to better level spacing, i'd really like to see an interface along the lines of the quark tacs. at least a mode memory


----------



## someguy4747 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mrlysle, I looked at the tail cap and I guess I am not sure what in the tail cap could be adjusted. Hmmm...

Overclocker, 
That makes sense and before I sent it back I realized if I only slightly loosened the head for the lower modes the light jumped modes less. I am using flat tops AW 2600's. I am not sure if they are short or not though. I could see how that would help.


----------



## Vissarian (Jul 14, 2011)

I just placed an order for a PD31. Think I should wait for the PD32? Can anyone substantiate this rumor?

I know it's inevitable, but I hate being leapfrogged immediately :sick2:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I don't know when Fenix will release the PD32, and don't know if Fenix will release the PD32.
Just have send a email to Fenix about the release of the PD32.


----------



## Vissarian (Jul 14, 2011)

Message sent to [email protected]. Let's see what type of response I get 

Will definitely update this thread if I get any info.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool! I can't wait to hear a response. A lower low would be awesome too


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 14, 2011)

someguy4747 said:


> Mrlysle, I looked at the tail cap and I guess I am not sure what in the tail cap could be adjusted. Hmmm...
> 
> Overclocker,
> That makes sense and before I sent it back I realized if I only slightly loosened the head for the lower modes the light jumped modes less. I am using flat tops AW 2600's. I am not sure if they are short or not though. I could see how that would help.


 
exactly! the more you loosen the head the less the spring tension.

add spacers to your 18650. a total length of 67mm completely cured the problem for me


----------



## kj2 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the answer I got from Fenix about the release of the PD32;
" 
Hello Kevin​ ​ I think it should be several months later, as we just have the plan but don't have detailed schedule."
​ ​


----------



## Vissarian (Jul 15, 2011)

And this is my response from Fenix when I asked whether they were planning a light like the PD31 which uses either CR123 x 2 or 18650 power with an XM-L T6 LED:



> Hello Scott
> 
> Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
> 
> ...



I accepted delivery of the PD31 I ordered based on this update from them. I'm happy to report I don't have the rings that others have reported (may have been fixed in this new batch?), the reflector is still smooth (no OP) and it has a gunmetal colored clip which I like.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 16, 2011)

Vissarian said:


> And this is my response from Fenix when I asked whether they were planning a light like the PD31 which uses either CR123 x 2 or 18650 power with an XM-L T6 LED:
> 
> 
> 
> I accepted delivery of the PD31 I ordered based on this update from them. I'm happy to report I don't have the rings that others have reported (may have been fixed in this new batch?), the reflector is still smooth (no OP) and it has a gunmetal colored clip which I like.



I'd buy another PD31 if I was guaranteed no rings, I'm not sure what they could have done to fix it if it still has a smooth but I'd like to know because the info could help lead me to a good one. Other than that I know no other way unless a dealer can tell me they have them with no rings.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jul 16, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Does it have a smooth reflector? Mine does and it has the rings of Saturn.


I like mines especially the throw, I think an XM-L will ruin the throw. Mine only has 1 noticeable ring, Hotspot-little bit of spill-RING-spill but it doesn't bother me. A symmetrical ring is way better than my green/yellow color changing Quark Turbo X.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 16, 2011)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> I like mines especially the throw, I think an XM-L will ruin the throw. Mine only has 1 noticeable ring, Hotspot-little bit of spill-RING-spill but it doesn't bother me. A symmetrical ring is way better than my green/yellow color changing Quark Turbo X.


 
This ia why I'm on the fence... one of the things I liked about my PD30 was that with the throw it was more than my other small lights, I bought the 4sevens tactical tubes which really made the light for me. 

Since I like this model I'd like to have a PD31, even if just for comparison with my other lights, but I'm not very tollerant of significant rings any more, and I'd love the XM-L beam for near field and efficiency.... but still I feel maybe the XP-G is more appropriate for this light and I should pretend I never heard of the possible PD32 w/XM-L, and just get a PD31 and pray for no-mega-rings. Hmmm...


----------



## gopajti (Sep 16, 2011)

PD32 (2xCR123A, 1x18650) max. 305 lm


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 16, 2011)

If that is right then the PD32 is 1 lumen brighter than the PD31. wow


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2011)

-Post #20 on this website; http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=3442&language=en
Very interesting


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

What's that rubbery looking rectangle on the head? Side switch for mode change?


----------



## jeffkruse (Sep 16, 2011)

I love my PD31. I use it all the time for caving.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 16, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> What's that rubbery looking rectangle on the head? Side switch for mode change?



Maybe a USB post for charging, maybe?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> What's that rubbery looking rectangle on the head? Side switch for mode change?


 I assume mode-switch.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, the gray button has the same symbol as for instance TK41 has on the mode switch button so I guess that's what it is.

Oh, I just found this:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...THUSIASTS!-Fenix-PD32-Global-Testing-Campaign


----------



## pinetree89 (Sep 16, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> Oh, I just found this:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...THUSIASTS!-Fenix-PD32-Global-Testing-Campaign


 
It looks like they're following in 4sevens footsteps with the Quark X and sending a few limited models out for review early to create some buzz. 

Or maybe this is how everyone has always done it and being a newbie I just never noticed...


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 17, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> Well, the gray button has the same symbol as for instance TK41 has on the mode switch button so I guess that's what it is.



I imagine a forward clicky would work great with the additional mode switch button!


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmm well I still can't find any real information on the modes or anything else. It's strange having that mode switch on the top. Why not just a tail clicky?

Honestly, I would be stoked about this light if they used the XML, it had an OP reflector, and gave a very nice floody beam. And had a 1 lumen mode or some lower mode than the PD31.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 18, 2011)

Fenix PD32 is a compact outdoor flashlight with versatile usage. It offers max 305 Lumens, four brightness levels and two types of flashing mode to be adjusted by pressing the body switch in the head, it perfectly combines various brightness levels and runtime. Powered by two frost-resistant CR123A Lithium batteries or one high capacity 18650 Li-ion battery, the light and convenient PD32 also performs wonderfully in frigid conditions. With Fenix advanced technology to keep constant brightness and waterproofing to IPX-8 Standard, PD32 is the best solution for your outdoor illumination or emergency use.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 19, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Fenix PD32 is a compact outdoor flashlight with versatile usage. It offers max 305 Lumens, four brightness levels and two types of flashing mode to be adjusted by pressing the body switch in the head, it perfectly combines various brightness levels and runtime. Powered by two frost-resistant CR123A Lithium batteries or one high capacity 18650 Li-ion battery, the light and convenient PD32 also performs wonderfully in frigid conditions. With Fenix advanced technology to keep constant brightness and waterproofing to IPX-8 Standard, PD32 is the best solution for your outdoor illumination or emergency use.



Honestly that is disappointing. For one, I was expecting something like 380 lumens for a max brightness. Does it even use the XML? What is the lowest low? Floody beam with OP reflector?


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 22, 2011)

So no new news yet? Like what is the lumens of the lowest mode? Did Fenix finally listen and give us a 1 lumen or so low mode?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 30, 2011)

Specs for the PD 32 are up on the Fenix's homepages site. 

Cree XP-G (R5) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
? Uses two 3V CR123A batteries (Lithium) or one 18650 rechargeable battery (Li-ion)
? 127mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter) 
? 61-gram weight (excluding batteries)
? Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
? Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
? Over heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
? Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
? Tactical tail switch with momentary-on function
? Side switch in the head
? Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
? Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
? Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating

The side switch is the big change over the PD 31. Slightly more out put ( 315 lumens ) , the low of the PD 32 is 9 lumens. I like the 2 lumen low of my PD 31.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 30, 2011)

The PD31 specs may say 2 lumen but mine is more like 10-15 lumen, owning a PD31 I don't see why I would buy a PD32 but it seems the lows are pretty much the same except the PD32 specs may be a little more accurate unless my PD31 has a unusably higher low mode than others.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 30, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> The PD31 specs may say 2 lumen but mine is more like 10-15 lumen, owning a PD31 I don't see why I would buy a PD32 but it seems the lows are pretty much the same except the PD32 specs may be a little more accurate unless my PD31 has a unusably higher low mode than others.


 
I think my PD 31 is around 2 lumens. I run my light on 18650 batteries.


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 30, 2011)

My PD31 also has quite a low mode, it's probably 2 or 3 lumens. I'm also using 18650s.

I see no reason to buy the PD32. I guess it's for people that missed out on the PD31 which was supposed to be of limited supply.


----------



## energythoughts (Oct 3, 2011)

CyberCT said:


> My PD31 also has quite a low mode, it's probably 2 or 3 lumens. I'm also using 18650s.
> 
> I see no reason to buy the PD32. I guess it's for people that missed out on the PD31 which was supposed to be of limited supply.



The momentary on is a nice feature I don't have with my PD31. when I'm using the low mode on the PD31, it's usually for checking up on the kids, or not disturbing my wife getting something out of the bedroom. The loud "click" is annoying in those situations.

If only they designed the PD32 it so it could tail stand... sort of like the Jetbeam.


----------



## sehireskili (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=101


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 3, 2011)

*3 1/2 modes*

What happened that now makes Turbo only run for 30 minutes?
The cooling capacity should still be there.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 3 1/2 modes*



MichaelW said:


> What happened that now makes Turbo only run for 30 minutes?
> The cooling capacity should still be there.



hmm.. Are you sure you looked at it right I see 315lmns for 2hrs?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 4, 2011)

CyberCT said:


> My PD31 also has quite a low mode, it's probably 2 or 3 lumens. I'm also using 18650s.
> 
> I see no reason to buy the PD32. I guess it's for people that missed out on the PD31 which was supposed to be of limited supply.



I just checked my PD31 again and using cr123 or 18650 it's the same output on low and compared to other light's it's seems to be around 6-8lmn, maybe mine has slightly higher vf than others but it's good for me because that's what I prefer on my low mode.

I like it it's a good light but I was hopeful the PD32 would be XM-L, maybe next time.


----------



## igoman (Oct 4, 2011)

The PD32 is on the Fenix webpage now.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 3 1/2 modes*



jhc37013 said:


> hmm.. Are you sure you looked at it right I see 315lmns for 2hrs?



Look at the * at the bottom.
It says that 2 hours is an aggregate time.
This makes no sense, it seems as if Fenix has lost its mind.
IMO this is a big step backwards.


----------



## Haesslich (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 3 1/2 modes*



MichaelW said:


> Look at the * at the bottom.
> It says that 2 hours is an aggregate time.
> This makes no sense, it seems as if Fenix has lost its mind.
> IMO this is a big step backwards.



With that small a body, they're worried about overheating. Yes, even XP-G R5 lights in a small body will heat up a lot. My P1D does, and my Quark can get quite warm. It's probably a timer which can by overridden by clicking it on and off again, like the TK-35.


----------



## kilovictor (Oct 4, 2011)

anyone hear of a release date yet? or price?


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 3 1/2 modes*



Haesslich said:


> With that small a body, they're worried about overheating. Yes, even XP-G R5 lights in a small body will heat up a lot. My P1D does, and my Quark can get quite warm. It's probably a timer which can by overridden by clicking it on and off again, like the TK-35.



But it only has to dissipate only 2.5 watts of heat on turbo. and Fenix has left an upgrade path to S2 & S3, which should reduce the heat load (~2.25/2.0)

Yes, I agree that Fenix probably allows you to recycle the modes, and return to turbo, but that seems like a hassle.
I wonder if the 30 minute timer is the overheat function mentioned, "Over heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface", active thermal management seems too expensive for the <$100 flashlight segment


----------



## SniderBrother3 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just purchased a PD30 from Battery Junction after some research for the best overall camping/backpacking light. I wanted to be able to have access to a low lumen light quickly (the PD30 clicks into 10 lumens first) and ramp into brighter lights only when needed. I figured that I would just use low light most of the time for getting around camp and would only needed greater light for caves, mines and seeing distant objects. 



My questions are this - 

Does anyone know when this PD32 will come out? I have not heard back from the manufacturer. 

Does the PD30 take 18650 batteries? I bought some Tenergy rechargeables, but the 18650 seem to hold more juice. 

The low mode of the PD30 gives 10 lumens for 126 hours while the PD32 gives 9 lumens for 200 hours. Could this possibly be true? That seems like to great an improvement in a short time. Any thoughts?

Are the lumen ratings accurate?

Maybe my question is this:

Is the PD32 so much better than the PD30 that it is worth waiting for? 

PD32 improvements over the Pd30 I see:

- uses rechargeable 18650 batteries
- greater hours of light on low setting
- "momentary on" function

The negative I see: Does not tail stand

I am also asking - "Is the PD30 a great camping/backpacking light? Are you happy with it if you own it? 

It has not even arrived yet and am wondering if there is something already vastly better. 

Thanks!


----------



## Richub (Oct 6, 2011)

I just noticed Fenix removed the PD32 from their website. 
Bad news, or an indication for a change in the PD32? Maybe an XM-L LED? Who knows...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 6, 2011)

its still on their page...

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=45


says testing has commenced to 50 testers around the world if you snoop around for a few you will find it.


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 7, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Does it have a smooth reflector? Mine does and it has the rings of Saturn.



This was the first 'good' light I bought and it's only recently I've noticed how ringy the pattern is. Only reason it's become so evident is because all the lights I've bought since have a nice smooth beam.


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm thinking that they have the step down from turbo to high now (as opposed to none like the PD31 has) because that switch is in the head, and the mass of the head as a heatsink is lessened to compensate for the new switch setup.

Honestly, what is so bad with having a light with good flood? I would much prefer flood than throw, and it's why I use my TK35 most out of any other light. An XML with an OP reflector for this light would have been awesome. A lower low mode of 1 lumen would have been superb.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 18, 2011)

CyberCT said:


> I'm thinking that they have the step down from turbo to high now (as opposed to none like the PD31 has) because that switch is in the head, and the mass of the head as a heatsink is lessened to compensate for the new switch setup.
> 
> Honestly, what is so bad with having a light with good flood? I would much prefer flood than throw, and it's why I use my TK35 most out of any other light. An XML with an OP reflector for this light would have been awesome. A lower low mode of 1 lumen would have been superb.



I agree with you on the flood I have grown into more of a flood light user, in the past I've always been a huge Fenix fan (look in my sig for more info) but having said that they have begun to let me down a little.

I have always been in love with anything Fenix with a P and any 3 or 30 but now again like PD31 I'm totally unenthused, first the 315 lumen is just seems so lackluster compared to the many light's we have to choose from these days and a step down for this 315 seems unnecessary as I've never had any problem with a previous Fenix PD and heat and I don't think a few extra lumen is going to cause any more heat but maybe I'm wrong.

I hate to sound like a lumen snob because honestly I'm not, I've always been about the usability of the light in question but darn I would love to see a 400+ lumen PD30 model and now it seems I will not see that any time soon.


----------

